# Trails in the woods



## J Thommes (9 mo ago)

I have a Kubota L3902 on the way and one of the projects waiting for it is leveling out the trails in the woods. A few pretty rutted spots really need attention and the roots running through them (vary from pencil size up to 3") have me unsure what implement would be best. I have a box blade coming but am concerned that the teeth will just catch on the roots and not really get me anywhere. I do have another trail or two in the prairie that, once I remove a few rocks, the box blade seems like it would be the right tool for. But what about the woods?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If you have a box blade coming, raise the teeth up out of the way and give it a go. If it works, try dropping them down one notch.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

J Thommes said:


> I have a Kubota L3902 on the way and one of the projects waiting for it is leveling out the trails in the woods. A few pretty rutted spots really need attention and the roots running through them (vary from pencil size up to 3") have me unsure what implement would be best. I have a box blade coming but am concerned that the teeth will just catch on the roots and not really get me anywhere. I do have another trail or two in the prairie that, once I remove a few rocks, the box blade seems like it would be the right tool for. But what about the woods?


Trails have tree roots. You'll need a platform to tree limbs first and then on the ground a disc-harrow to slice the roots out of the trails. 



















I've dealt with trails in woods for several years now along with removal logging of 3,000 pines. The notched disc harrow is extremely valuable in this work. 

After disc-harrowing, you'll need a trail drag. These come in all shapes, sizes and offer various results. Pick one that fits your needs. 



















In the AU, they combine the chisel harrow and drag into 1 product. It really depends on the trail soil attributes. Below is for woods with lots of rocks on the paths. 
This device below also works great for trails with wood chips. 










If you want to save money, make one yourself.  

Cattel panel and wood pallet. Attach this to a tractor's drawbar


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

J Thommes said:


> I have a Kubota L3902 on the way and one of the projects waiting for it is leveling out the trails in the woods. A few pretty rutted spots really need attention and the roots running through them (vary from pencil size up to 3") have me unsure what implement would be best. I have a box blade coming but am concerned that the teeth will just catch on the roots and not really get me anywhere. I do have another trail or two in the prairie that, once I remove a few rocks, the box blade seems like it would be the right tool for. But what about the woods?


IF your trails are in serious decay, the PTO driven spiked roller/shredder is a Harley rake. These rip the trails to instant powder. This is the bad boy option. It's like a garden tiller, but no tines. Instead it's a cylinder with grinding spikes rotating at high RPMs.


----------

